# Can see a few endless hours on phone



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Got my renewal quote through from admiral today! just over 1k!!!!

Down from last year still. 

Have a mixed past got caught have the blood pumping round my head! baned for speed in 09. no excuses i took it and done a ROSPA driving course to improve my skills and be more aware. To fin no insures use it! 

Then worst of all had a crash in 2010 in the snow, really could not be helped but it stills goes against u! 

Now wherever i go the prices never match. on one place for a company its so much do it somewhere else and there more expensive! 

I dont get it :S

Been with adrian flux before when i was younger for my modified cars and they were fantastic as were sky who i used in 2010 when i had my crash! 

Dont see myself getting out cheaply again in insurances! 

Anyone got any tips if not im getting on phone tomz and trying every company on the phone !


End of Rant

Matt


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Try Keith Michaels, I got a really good price on my recent purchase JDM WRX Scooby


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned from driving and a crash in the space of 2 years. I can't say I'm surprised of the high prices tbh


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not surprised as well banned and one accident ... I do have 4 years no claim and I pay much over 1K I'm 27 by the way


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

i think when i wrote this it was more the fact one company would be cheap and others so high!

Crash was in the snow so only damage to my car. ended getting it again with admiral and got it for 980  very happy with the service!!


----------

